# is spike moss a good ground cover



## phaz3boy (Feb 28, 2012)

I was wondering if spike moss is a fast and low growing ground cover.and can it grow over woods or center pieces . I just looking for a green low growing plant that can cover most of my vivarium floor. I have moss in there it is just brownish I want to go with a lighter greener color.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

It depends on the species of Selaginella you use, kraussiana and uncinata both stay pretty low to the ground and will overtake anything on the floor of your viv. S uncinata is interesting in that it is iridescent, S kraussiana is more solid green with light green/gold tips.

To answer your question directly, yes Selaginella makes great groundcover.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

We use it in several of our display tanks and it stays green well and is generally well-suited to terrarium temps/humidity levels/etc. Some varieties need pruning, but nothing extreme or frequent compared to most terrarium plants. The frogs love it!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

There are actually several varieties of Selaginella kraussiana... There is green, green with gold tips, gold, and a cute little mounding form called 'pincushion'. There may be others, those are the ones I know about... It is a great groundcover, whether you want it to be or not. I've had it take over the ground level of tanks before, which is fine, because I can't grow live moss.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I LOVE this stuff! It fills in really nicely, and surround plants, but doesn't engulf them. It is also sort of iridescent.

Peacock Spikemoss - Ferns and Mosses | Josh's Frogs


----------

